# northern virginia USA



## jay (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm seeking a d20/3E gaming group in northern Virginia USA.  I'm a 35-year-old male with 20+ years experience in "old school" in-person RGPs like AD&D, RuneQuest, Rolemaster and many others.  I live in McLean and have free time for gaming on weekend afternoons or evenings, usually about once every two weeks or so.  Please let me know is you'd like another player at your table!


----------



## DwarvenBrew (Jun 19, 2002)

*WoT Campaign*

We have a WoT group that is trying to get off of the ground in Alexandria (near Duke St. and 495).  I'm the youngest at 25 and we've all been playing RPGs for a while.

We try to meet every Wednesday night from about 7 to 10/11, but in reality we've only been meeting once every 2 or 3 weeks.  We don't meet on weekends because we have other commitments.

The group is still forming.  Currently, we have a DM and 2 definite players, with 3 other players possibly joining soon.

If you're interested feel free to contact me at DwarvenBrew2002@yahoo.com.

Familiarity with Robert Jordan's WoT is helpful but NOT required.


----------

